# SUCHE: Raum Dresden - E-Planungsunterstützung - EPlan P8



## IBFS (26 August 2010)

*SUCHE:* 

Ab September für ca. 5-6 Wochen benötigen wir Unterstützung
bei der E-Planung von Anlagen und Maschinen.

Eine EPlan-Lizenz P8 sowie eine Arbeitsplatzrechner ist vorhanden.
Einsatzort wäre in Dresden Süd direkt in der Zielfirma, da der zu 
Verfügung stehende Rechner am Firmennetz angebunden sein muss.

Es können sich Freelancer oder auch kleine Ing-Büros melden.

Zwei schon vorhandene Mitarbeiter stehen bei Fragen zu 
Verfügung, da natürlich das Einhalten des Firmenstandards
bei der Planung oberste Priorität hat. 

Ein selbstständiges professionelles Arbeiten wird vorausgesetzt.
Es sollen sich Leute melden, die bisher nicht nur gerade mal einen
Plan gezeichnet haben. 



Grüße

Frank


----------



## IBFS (30 August 2010)

..........


----------



## gerryvel (4 November 2010)

noch Bedarf? Leider jetzt erst gelesen. Auch eigene P8 Lizenz vorhanden!


----------

